# Dark's WIP



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

Alright guys, back again after a bit of a break over crimbo, been chippig away at a few projects and heres wot i have so far 


Waterfall - at the moment this is just a practice piece in making realistic natural bases, am goin to try to emulate cascading falling water, its either going to be a spring theme (with cherry blossom) or a winter them (with snow and ice), not too sure yet  am also thinking about making a small raid on hasslefree to buy their Hanako geisha ninja mini
any suggestiosn for places that sell light pink coloured scatter/flock would really help!


















iv take a few pics of this as i was workin so it may end up being a tutorial :nerd:

Grot Duel

Finally got around to buying some grots and putting the industrial wasteland base i finished a few pages back to some use! still got a fair bit of work to do. planning on having them fighting ova a big orksy head wiv big pointy teef! if any one knows where i can get 28mm scale pliers (for pullin teef!) and a eavy spanner (for bashin!) id appreciate it!




























PH Marine backpack, finally got hold of some acrylic tubing, had to heat it and stretch it to get it to the right diameter, still lots of work to do on this as well, the tubes are goin to end up being alot shorter and have end caps and prob some tubing connected to em. thanks to a suggestion from demonherald am lookin at capillary tubes as the acrylics ones iv made arnt quite uniformally the right shape or diameter.
Am looking for This type of effect










WL

finally got these bad boys done, am quite happy with em, nice dynamic simple poses with all the variants 










































all the best
Dark


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

That is some aweome work there. How come you 'test' piece looks better than my actual pieces?

The Eldar pieces look awsome. I love the way its being held 2 handed.


----------



## FUZZTONE (Feb 12, 2009)

Those two grots made me chuckle:biggrin:
I think your best bet for the 28mm scale Teef Pulla and Basha would be to try and make them. I thinkz.

Great work.


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

some cool stuff comming from your bench man! I love the work with the Wraith Lords!! Have some rep


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Some cool stuff in the works there DM. I love your 'test piece' base man, just awesome.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

Cheers for the kind words guys, really appreciated! 

@Horus - cheers for the rep fella!:mrgreen:

righteo time for a little update,

got a nice little parcel from hasslefree yesterday and i could help have a little tinker last night after work  

so little freddy bagshott, got him nice and cleaned up 


































And Hanako on her base


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

alittle update of freddy's base


































base is mostly done, need to go over the rust on the sign and the barbed wire, the sign needs some sharp highligths as well, also ill add some more orangy/brown washes in the middle of the base and prob some red or green tones to define the sand bags a little more, make em stand out :wink:


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

a little update on freddy, the painting is quite a way along, although theirs still alot of cleaning and sharpening up to do, although the base is pretty much done 

















































also i need a bit of help identifying part of the mini. theirs somethin attached to his belt but i cant tell wot it is! a bayonet, a pistol holster? i just cant tell! :lol: 

















anyone have any ideas?

Dark


----------



## Shadow Chaplain (Mar 13, 2009)

I realize this may be thread resurrection but that piece you're trying to identify? I'm fairly certain it's a badly proportioned holster for that monstrous piece he's wielding. maybe it's just collapsed a little because the gun's not in it but it's the right size and shape, it's just too thin.


----------



## keytag33 (Apr 20, 2008)

+rep from me. Some seriously fantastic work there. Pink floc might be hard to find, but maybe try looking at some Doll House makers pages for flowers and the like(just an idea).

I too conquer I think it's the hobits holster, maybe squished due to a poor casting.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

That geisha model combined with the base it is on is going to be sweet I think. And I love the war hobbit!


----------



## Troajn (Feb 25, 2009)

Excellent work, I really enjoy seeing the excellent results people on here produce, well done


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

A little update, freddy is pretty much finished, ill prob go back and tinker with a few details but hes mostly finished, decided to paint the odd lookin bit as a holster, i think it makes most sense, but i think its far from lookin like a holster... thanks for the suggestion though guys 


























Just wondering wot u guys think of this idea?
i want gollum to be on the bend of a river. now lookin at the composition of the base i want a low point (river bed) a mid point (gollum and his rock) and then a high point (a tree) but am thinking perhaps their isnt enough space for the trunk. so how about suspending the actual branches over gollum to make em look like their coming in from outside the base. of course the rod needs to be hidden better, but would it work? or is it too much?

















Dark


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Darkmessiah said:


> Just wondering wot u guys think of this idea?
> i want gollum to be on the bend of a river. now lookin at the composition of the base i want a low point (river bed) a mid point (gollum and his rock) and then a high point (a tree) but am thinking perhaps their isnt enough space for the trunk...


You could always "build out" a bit of land around the trees location to give it room on the base, that's what I'd do anyways:wink:


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

alrite guys, havnt had an update for a while, iv not long got back from salute (no prizes am dissapointed to say ) iv also been concentrating on a commission recently, so not much time for my own stuff, but here is a little update on gollum
iv resolved the tree issue, its bending around from the back of the cliff, their will eventually be a small waterfalls trickling down the rockface into the pool below. am thinking about doing this piece in a monochrome, or a moonlight colour scheme (since we can only see in black and white in the dark/low light, so i thought it make sense  ) 
am gunna use these pics as reference but any advice about monochrome techniques would really be helpful 


















am also working on This mini, am still working out how the base will look, he will be walking down a small staircase in somethin like a old/abandoned Turkish/Indian tiled palace, more progress will follow soon hopefully!

All the best

Dark


----------



## Gameguru (Apr 13, 2008)

wow thats amazing its looking so good can't wait to see it painted
I think the moonlight scheme would work out really well k:


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

alrite guys and gals

am rethinking gollum for now, iv removed the tree and am rethinking the cliff face am not entirely sold on it, i was hoping just to take slot out of the cliff and erase the rest but its not working, it needs to wrap around the base a little more so thats on hold at the moment

anyways, at the moment am waiting on some new wooden bases, so the pieces i wanted to work on i cant (i like to have a scene and atmosphere all set out before i start painting a mini) so instead of taking a break i decided to revisit an old project (squigball) and reinvent it as GrottyRaces or Squiggy races, idk!

here is the original 










and here is the updated project


































its now a diorama, i wanted a dick dastardly scene, i need to a grot jockey flying off his stead and add another squig coming over the brow. i may add an accomplice over the other side. the squig also needs the bottom of his mouth cut away and resculpted so its open in surprise and ill prob increase the size of the eyes so i can make him less menacing and more cartoony

let me know wot u think!


----------



## alien (Dec 2, 2008)

amazing work here! +rep


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

little update on the squiggy, i couldnt work on him over the weekend because i was down at wembley on sunday!!! P    )
i was thinking about sculpting him little a ding-a-ling with maybe a little bit of pee coming out, wot do u think?


























Dark


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Backpedaling a bit here, but why does a hobit have a gun? Has GW ruined LOTR that much?


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

gw isnt the only manufacture out their u know....

more piccies....










































the grots finally got some eyes, i need to fill in the sockets a little to make em fit, hes had some new gums put in and to rod coming out his back will be the saddle grip, started to knock together the basics on the grot, havnt got the right head for em yet, so ill have to pilfer a bits box site for a grots head.


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

a little update on the lord, i took these a couple of days ago, am just waiting for confirmation on extending the freehand to other parts of the lord. other than that iv been highlighting all the limbs, ill have more complete pics in a few days.

































and some progress on squiggy races

























some people have suggested puttin in a bush that the grot can hide behind, but i thought it be funnier to hang a camo net thats hes lobbed together, so if had a bash at sculpting a blanket, but am not overly happy with it so am going to get my hands on some ciggy papers 2morro and try again.








and for scale!


----------



## Dusty's Corner (Aug 25, 2008)

Top-notch!
Big fan of your work Dark.
All the best,

Dusty


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

Hi guys, iv had to put a few bits on old whilst i work on this, its for a challenge over on wamp, it finishes on wens so they wont get delayed too long 

with this mini am workin to improve how i paint red and skin, both are heading in weird unexpected directions but am going to work with both and see where it takes me


----------



## Azwraith (Apr 23, 2009)

your work blows my mind!

i really wanna see the geisha one finished!


----------



## paladinofangels (Jun 25, 2008)

Those look FREAKIN' awesome...

I think not giving you rep for that is illegal...


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey dark messiah, whats the latest figure, and where did you get it from? The red does look rather pink so will interested to see how it turns out.


----------



## moo (Aug 12, 2008)

Spartan girl from kabuki models, their site isn't open yet tho. 

http://studiogiraldez.blogspot.com/2009/04/new-company-kabuki-models.html


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

yep, moos right (have a cookie!) a friend gave it to me, he has ties with kabuki models, the actual mini is a mis-cast, the back of the cloak had a big hole in it, unfortunately iv missed some of the rough bits.

as for the red, iv got a nice red mid-tone that iv using to wash the highlights back alot, theirs less contrast but it lookin alot nicer. ill prob push some dark greens into the shadows to get the extra congtrast am after


----------



## Darkmessiah (Jan 7, 2007)

for now am considering hellenika 'finished' iv had a lot of critque on her over the last few days and whilst i dont think my pics dont quite show her in the best of light alot of the comments iv got where bang on, so i will be going back to her over the next few weeks. 
heres some piccies


































from now on (bar any wamp ladder challenges) ill only be working on 3 projects, the wl's, the squiggy races dio and my emps champion. the last 2 i really want to take to gduk so i need to get them up and goin . am also hoping to finish the grot duel for gd after i get the wls finished

heres some progress on the sniper


















iv still got some work to do by the hilt and only the one sides done  iv also made some progress on the emps child, the backpack is being totally reworked, but i know exactly wot it want, so hopefully it wont stall again ill have some pics up next week :wink: 

Dark


----------

